# Scott genius steuersatz



## oefenonly (30. Oktober 2019)

Servus!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz für mein 2019er Genius da mein alter nur herum knackt.
Leider lässt Scotts Beschreibung sehr zu wünschen übrig. Angabe von der Website lautet: 
Syncros Pro Press Fit E2 / Tapered 1.5"-1 1/8"
OD 50/62mm / ID 44/56mm

Damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen... (od: Außendurchmesser oben/unten, id: Innendurchmesser oben/unten?? -> keine derartigen Steuersätze auffindbar)
Nun liebe Bike-Gemeinde bitte ich um eine Übersetzung in gängige Standards da ich sehr gerne auf ein Hope Modell aufrüsten würde.
Ich danke im Vorraus,
MfG. Ben


----------



## Paddyfr (30. Oktober 2019)

Der original verbaute Steuersatz ist von Syncros, hat die Artikelnummer 265586 und die Bezeichnung ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40

Was das ganze bedeutet kannst du in dem Blog Bericht von Bike-Components nachlesen, dort ist es einfach und verständlich beschrieben. Auf der Hope-Tech Website gibt es ein Dokument, welches das auch noch einmal beschreibt. Du benötigst laut Tabelle auf Seite vier Oberteil 2 und Unterteil E. Der Gabelkonus sollte auch getauscht werden, damit es auch wirklich perfekt dazu passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oefenonly (31. Oktober 2019)

Danke sehr!


----------



## riker1 (12. Mai 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Der original verbaute Steuersatz ist von Syncros, hat die Artikelnummer 265586 und die Bezeichnung ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40
> 
> Was das ganze bedeutet kannst du in dem Blog Bericht von Bike-Components nachlesen, dort ist es einfach und verständlich beschrieben. Auf der Hope-Tech Website gibt es ein Dokument, welches das auch noch einmal beschreibt. Du benötigst laut Tabelle auf Seite vier Oberteil 2 und Unterteil E. Der Gabelkonus sollte auch getauscht werden, damit es auch wirklich perfekt dazu passt.


Hallo,
super., woher hast du die Artikelnummer?
Habe das gleiche Problem bei dem Genius 2017
Steuersatz: syncros fl2  pressfit winkel 0.7° tappered 1,5" 11/8"  OD50/61/ID44/55

finde das echt nervig mit Scott das man dort keine gute Doku bekommt.

Danke T


----------



## 63ziger (28. Dezember 2021)

Klasse von Euch dass Ihr dieses Steuersatzproblem von Syncros angesprochen habt, es war sehr hilfreich, vielen Dank an Euch .


----------



## ahuber1 (31. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Steuersatz auch getauscht, geholfen dabei hat mir das Manual von Scott welches unter https://celum.ssg-service.com/smartViews/view?view=scott-bike-b2c-manuals-bike zu finden ist.
Beim Genius 2017 ist zu beachten das der untere Teil des Steuersatzes einen Innendurchmesser von 55mm hat, da benötigt man also ZS55/40.


----------



## W.Schoeler (21. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe hier von dem "knackigen" ;-) Syncros-Steuersatz an einem Scott Rad gelesen und muss mich anschließen, habe das Gleiche Problem mit dann auch spürbarem Widerstand. Mein Rad ist ein:

"Scott Axis eRIDE Evo 29 E-Bike wakame green  black  spectrum green L"
*Steuersatz: *Syncros FL2.0 Press Fit E2 / Tapered 1.5´´-1 1/8´´ OD 50/62mm / ID 44/56mm

siehe auch Anhänge.
Ich möchte diesen anscheinend minderwertigen Steuersatz gegen etwas hochwertigeres tauschen und habe folgende Teile ausgewählt:

*HOPE*
Oberteil
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS44-28-6-2-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34891/
Unterteil
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS56-40-E-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34908/

liege ich hiermit richtig und hat bereits jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Scott bzw. Syncros gemacht?
Ich danke jetzt schon mal für hoffentlich zutreffende technische Ratschläge!

mit freundlichem Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Paddyfr (22. Juli 2022)

@W.Schoeler Du benötigst für dein Bike einen ZS44 / EC56 Steuersatz.

Bevor du den vermeintlich minderwertigen gegen einen hochwertigeren austauscht und dann Probleme mit der formschönen Steuersatz Abdeckung bekommst, könntest den verbauten auch mal Warten. Sprich alles demontieren, säubern, neu schmieren und wieder zusammenbauen, wenn nötig die offenen gegen gedichtete Kugellager austauschen.

Bei deinem Kabelsalat vorm Lenker könnte das _Knacken_ auch eine andere Ursache haben. Federgabeln, eingepresstes Steuerrohr in der Gabelbrücke bzw. sogar die eingepressten Standrohre können auch solche Geräusche verursachen.


----------



## W.Schoeler (23. Juli 2022)

Hallo Paddyfr,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Was die Knackgeräusche anbetrifft gehen die mit einem Widerstand beim Lenken einher, ich hatte anfänglich auch schon mal Widerstand ohne Knackgeräusche. Die Kabel sind es definitiv nicht, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es vom Steuersatz kommt.
Das Rad ist knappe 2 Jahre alt , wird nicht gequält aber gut gepflegt und steht in der Garage, ich denke dass der Steuersatz bei der Beanspruchung noch keine Demontage inklusive Wartung nötig hat!
Ich quäle ein "GT Ruckus i-drive 1.0" mit "Marzocchi 888" Doppelbrückengabel und "Acros" Steuersatz hier habe ich bis heute keine Probleme, auch nicht mit meinem "Müsing Twinroad light" oder meinem "HP Velotechnik Scorpion"

Ich habe mittlerweile die
*HOPE*
Oberteil
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS44-28-6-2-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34891/
Unterteil
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS56-40-E-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34908/
bestellt.
Wenn ich Deinen technischen Rat richtig verstehe muss der untere Steuersatz ein "EC56" sein, heißt das, dass ich den bestellten "Hope ZS56-40-E" nicht verbauen kann?

Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet
https://www.marzocchi.com/​


----------



## W.Schoeler (25. Juli 2022)

Antwort von einem Händler:

ES gibt keinen EC56 Steuersatz! Es gibt nur EC44 oder EC49 und noch (EC34 bei alten bikes)


----------



## W.Schoeler (30. Juli 2022)

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage haben wir Ihnen hier die Maße herausgesucht:

*Lager oben:*

1 1/8" Lagerschale - ZS44

Außendurchmesser: 44mm

Innendurchmesser: 28,6mm

*Lager unten:*

1,5" Lagerschale - ZS56

Außendurchmesser: 56mm

Innendurchmesser: 40mm



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihr SCOTT-Sports Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

